# My life with all my horses day after day



## chamalo (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry, I forgot to put the link ^^!


----------



## chamalo (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello! 
Today, I was keen to work on the rein back, on the downward and the upward transitions with my french trotter. I think he made a good job! He was attuned to my requests ... but just a little problem ... when I expect from him to stop, he tends to disregard and he continues to walk (I use just my weight). Whereas, when I tell him to go faster, he prefers, so he replies easily and more quickly. 
Tomorrow, I probably work the "direction" (always with my legs, and my weight), and so, on the handiness of my horse. This could be really interesting. I will tell you this tomorrow !!


----------

